# MACBOOK Pro tombé à l'aide



## stefandmac (30 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
je suis très très mal, mon macbook pro est tombé par terre. mon écran fonctionne mais est fêlé. ma coque a un coup et est abîmée près du témoin de batterie. et dans le coin de l'écran.
cela vous est-il déjà arrivé ? j'ai contacté le caroussel du louvre et j'ai pris un rdv pour faire un devis de réparation.


----------



## anneee (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

Malheureusement il n'y a pas grand chose à ajouter, ça va surement te coûter un bras la réparation et tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi...

A ta place je tenterais de faire prendre la réparation par mon assurance, c'est la seule solution pour t'éviter de banquer...

Bon courage, en espérant que ça va pas trop gâcher ton réveillon...


----------



## stefandmac (30 Décembre 2010)

l'apple care ne prend pas en charge ce type de problème ?
Oui je sais que c'est de ma faute, mais un accident est si vite arrivé et je m'en veux déjà assez.
Combien cela va t-il me couter ? Le prix du macbook pro lui même ?


----------



## anneee (30 Décembre 2010)

stefandmac a dit:


> l'apple care ne prend pas en charge ce type de problème ?



Non...



stefandmac a dit:


> Combien cela va t-il me couter ? Le prix du macbook pro lui même ?



Oui, tu n'es certainement pas loin de la vérité...


----------



## stefandmac (30 Décembre 2010)

et ben dire que  j'ai pas ma paie depuis 6 mois... bon et bien merci pour les infos.


----------



## anneee (30 Décembre 2010)

stefandmac a dit:


> et ben dire que  j'ai pas ma paie depuis 6 mois... bon et bien merci pour les infos.



Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'apporter de meilleures nouvelles, mais essaie de creuser la piste de la déclaration d'assurance, on ne sait jamais...

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2010)

Les clauses de l'Apple Care ne sont pas confidentielles et confirment évidemment les propos d'anneee.

Je cite (http://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/cpuwarranty.pdf) :

_La présente garantie ne sapplique pas : (a) aux pièces consommables telles que les piles, à moins que le dommage ne soit dû à un défaut de pièce ou de main doeuvre; (b) aux dommages esthétiques, notamment, les égratignures, le bossellement et le bris des pièces en plastique des ports; (c) aux dommages imputables à une utilisation avec un produit ne provenant pas dApple; (d) *aux dommages imputables à un accident*, à un abus, à une mauvaise utilisation, à lexposition à un liquide, à un incendie, à un tremblement de terre ou à tout autre cause externe; (e) aux dommages imputables à une utilisation à des fins autres que celles qui ont été permises ou prévues par Apple; (f) aux dommages imputables à lentretien (y compris la mise à niveau et lextension) réalisé par toute personne qui nest pas un représentant dApple ou un Fournisseur de services agréé Apple (« FSAA »); (g) à un produit ou à une pièce qui a été modifiée pour changer la fonctionnalité ou la capacité sans lautorisation écrite dApple; ou (h) lorsque le numéro de série Apple a été retiré ou dégradé.​_
Cette limitation est bien connue (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppleCare) :

_*Cons*
The main disadvantage of the AppleCare Protection Plan is that it does not cover accidental damage protection which would cover events like drops, spills, and immersion in liquids. Most other computer manufacturers like Dell offer accident protection as an option in their service plans.​_
Je compatis sincèrement, mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## stefandmac (30 Décembre 2010)

merci. Et vous ne savez pas combien cela coute de faire changer uniquement l'écran ?


----------



## smitch (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
alors voilà moi il m'est arrivé la même chose... seulement c'est la mère de ma copine qui l'a fait tomber lorsque j'étais chez ma copine. On a donc appelé son assurance, et celle-ci à pris en charge les réparations de mon macbook à hauteur de 700 et quelques euros. La mère de ma copine n'a du sortir qu'entre 150 et 200 de sa poche (la franchise je pense).

Voilà, toi ce n'est pas le même cas mais on s'en fou on paye tous des assurances donc pourquoi pas faire comme si c'était quelqu'un de ta famille qui l'a fait tomber ? et lui verser la franchise... certes il y aura peut-être des inconvénients pour elles par rapport à son assurance mais bon... pour économiser 700&#8364; ça vaut le coup.


----------



## stefandmac (30 Décembre 2010)

d'accord, merci . je vais essayer


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Décembre 2010)

Ben oui faire une fausse déclaration aux assurances pour ensuite faire payer la collectivité (la différence des 500 euros qui est répercutée sur l'ensemble des assurés) est une bonne idée..

Tout comme fuir quand on renverse quelqu'un en voiture, voler si personne ne nous observe, arnaquer la petite vieille qui confond billet de 5 et de 50.....


----------



## smitch (31 Décembre 2010)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tout comme fuir quand on renverse quelqu'un en voiture, voler si personne ne nous observe, arnaquer la petite vieille qui confond billet de 5 et de 50.....



Non mais tu trip toi... il s'agit d'un ordinateur portable... faut pas exagérer avec le fait de renverser quelqu'un quand même...:mouais:
Les assurances c'est fait pour ça, ils t'encules toute l'année alors il faut bien s'en servir. Vu la thunes que tu leurs donnes ils peuvent bien payer 500. 
Et puis la collectivité... haha  excuse moi mais les assurances ils prennent ton argent et le font fructifier en le plaçant, alors 500 laisse moi rire...


----------



## anneee (31 Décembre 2010)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ben oui faire une fausse déclaration aux assurances pour ensuite faire payer la collectivité (la différence des 500 euros qui est répercutée sur l'ensemble des assurés) est une bonne idée..
> 
> Tout comme fuir quand on renverse quelqu'un en voiture, voler si personne ne nous observe, arnaquer la petite vieille qui confond billet de 5 et de 50.....



Tu paies une assurance; tu fais tomber ton portable, tu regardes dans ta police d'assurance si la réparation peut être en partie prise en charge: je ne vois vraiment pas le rapport avec un délit de fuite...

Quant à l'argument "faire payer la communauté", excuse-moi mais c'est un peu le principe de l'assurance...

T'es quand même un peu gravos toi...


----------



## KERRIA (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Payant une assurance automobile je ne vois pas bien ce que la collectivité débourse lorsque j'ai un dommage remboursé par l'assurance...

Personnellement, ayant assuré mon MBP, le sac le contenant en tombant a endommagé la machine, l'assurance a financé la réparation...quoi de plus normal si prévu dans les clauses souscrites....

Bonne Année


----------



## toto160 (1 Janvier 2011)

Ptain 700 la réparation d'un écran ??? Jamais un écran d'ordinateur portable coute 700 balles, même avec main d'oeuvre compris. Ils veulent vraiment nous enculer jusqu'au bout ces sales chien de la pomme.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

Ben alors pourquoi encourager à la fausse déclaration d'un dégât commis par la faute d'un tiers si ce n'est pas la cas? Faire intervenir la RC d'autrui sur base d'une fausse déclaration n'est simplement pas honnête mais chacun vit selon sa propre morale....

Concernant l'automobile..... Ben je vais expliquer "simplement" si je fais un dégât par moi même et ne suis pas assuré tout risque je paye, si je déclare faussement que c'est un accident commis par un tiers avec sa complicité ben l'assurance payera et donc répercutera ensuite ce coût sur l'ensemble des assurés par la suite via l'augmentation des primes.. Sauf à être assuré chez l'Abbé Pierre...

On a souvent tendance à considérer comme "gravos" les propos d'autrui ;-)

Mais à nouveau chacun vit comme il le veut, et peut choisir de privilégier ses propres intérêts, faut juste pas venir se plaindre ensuite ;-)


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

Le vocabulaire qu'on rencontre sur certains topics est... "fleuri"...


----------



## KERRIA (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir

Fleuri oui mais pas odorant..

Quand aux vrais fausses déclarations..je n'ai pas encore pratiqué..Bon tu vas me dire ..les assurances toutes les mêmes etc....je ne suis pas en désaccord ...mais c'est pas parce que mon voisin à tué sa femme que je doive être pardonné de battre la mienne......

Quand au mot "gravos" je ne le trouve pas dans cette discussion qui prend d'ailleurs une bizarre  tournure......

Bonne Année


----------



## stefandmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
je n'ai jamais dit que j'allais pratiquer une fausse déclaration.
Ok j'ai fait tomber mon mac en voulant le mettre dans sa housse. Ok c'est de ma faute. 
Mais mon ami et moi nous payons une assurance et ce n'est pas pour rien.
De plus je suis étudiante et je n'ai toujours pas été payée pour mon travail de juin.
J'essaie donc de me faire aider pour mon outil de travail.
Ce topic n'avait pas vraiment vocation à polémique je cherchais juste de l'aide.
Demain je vais dans un appel center pour devis.
Je tiendrais au courant du prix pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

stefandmac a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je n'ai jamais dit que j'allais pratiquer une fausse déclaration.
> Ok j'ai fait tomber mon mac en voulant le mettre dans sa housse. Ok c'est de ma faute.
> Mais mon ami et moi nous payons une assurance et ce n'est pas pour rien.
> ...



De toute façon le débat est clos, c'est illégal de faire une fausse déclaration. Risquer une grosse amende et même la prison pour un macbook c'est très bête.

Je te conseil aussi de regarder l'assurance de ta carte bancaire on sait jamais ....

Sinon oui tient nous au courant, passe quelques appels pour savoir pour l'assurance et les conditions ...


----------



## stefandmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
comme convenu, je vous dit combien cela me coûte : presque 500 euros


----------



## Sylow (3 Janvier 2011)

TU peux dire que c'est un ami a toi qu'il l'a fait tombé. Ca sera son assurange qui couvrira les frais. 
Il faut biensure trouver un ami tres gentil .
Si on dit aux assurances qu'on est principal responsable ils veulent rien savoir en règle général (businesss is business)


----------

